# Coroplast and ants?



## Alcole6185 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi all!! So this happened a few months ago. Hedgie is fine but just wanted to hear what others had to say or did. 
So I went to wash my hedgies cage as usual. I have 2 layers of coroplast on the bottom, one that I always just left there and then could wrap the top one in my fleece layer and sandwich it in between the 2. My hedgie is good about using the litter tray so I luckily don't have to change it every day. Well I went to change it and noticed some water from under the bottles off to the side on the lower one. Well I pulled it up and inside the open areas was a hoard of ants!!! Somehow a piece of food had crept down there and gotten pushed in. I cut that piece out, double washed everything on hot and now I take out both sheets and drop vinegar down the openings. Just always check because my guy isn't even a liner diver and it got down there. He seems fine, we did a bath and luckily they weren't really in the cage. He is also always in a ball (I firmly believe he won't ever warm up to me lol, it's a complicated relationship) and he has no marks or anything on him. This was over a month ago. Has anyone experienced this?


----------

